# New, new, new to the world of decent Coffee!



## Eaton Bungalow (Mar 9, 2015)

*Afternoon All *











*
Im new to the World of what I call posh coffee lol! My husband recently purchased the Classic Gaggia and this is where my journey started. I playing around with buying small quantities of Beans, and found some good advice about cutting down the variables ie: use 18 grams of coffee, tamper the same each time (which is a challenge in itself lol) and finally allow the machine to pour for 24 seconds. Do that each time as a good way to start, then I can adjust from there. That seemed a good place to start, anymore tips would be greatly appreciated. He also suggested I found a good Coffee Forum, so here I am lol.*



*
Im struggling with beans, so as I said, I'm purchasing in small quantities, from my local fine foods Delicatessen. Tried Columbian - medium roast, Arabica & today Costa Rica.*











*
Any advice??*



*
Thank you*

*
Sharon *


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Sharon. Classic is a great machine. Are you using pre-ground coffee or grinding your own? You will get much better results doing the latter. Ground coffee loses its essential flavour within minutes of being ground. If you haven't got a grinder - forum is a good place to look for well looked after used kit.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

And bean wise it might be worth trying some of the trial packs from some of the specialty roasters. There's a bean section on here with lots of chat about what's good and what folk think/like.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Good offers on at the moment from bean roasters... Have a look around, welcome and good luck..

tamp the same each time did you say?


----------



## Eaton Bungalow (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you for the warm welcome!

Yes sorry Tamp the same, not sure how to measure that lol! This is another language!

I have used both methods, my delicatessen sells whole or ground and can use their industrial looking grinder for you. I have only purchased a 100g bag at a time and have kept refrigerated, although only lasted a couple of days at most. I have a Soyabella machine, which I use to make nut milks, favourite being Almond Milk, this machine also has a coffee grinding facility, which uses a metal blade for a certain time cycle, which they recommend using no more that twice per grind or will be too fine, however I do get the odd Bean that escapes the blade and comes out whole!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum I dont know the machine that you are using but a blade grinder is totally unsuitable for making espresso

It chops coffee up into inconsistent sized pieces leading to a poor tasting coffee

Pre gorund will go stale quickly and again wont be " dialled in " to the amount of coffee you are using , and the amount of water you are putting though it

You need decent fresh beans ( do the ones form you deli , come with a roast date on ) but equally you need a grinder capable of delivering a espresso grind ( not a blade grinder ) entry levels grinders regain from the inertial mc2 , the sage smart grinders, some fo the grief, and the kitchen friendly eureka mignon.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi again. Just to add to Mr Boots comments above you'll achieve nowhere near the level of grind consistency required with a blade grinder; espresso demands a high degree of accuracy which it won't deliver: lots of article on here or feel free to pose questions!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome Sharon. I'm guessing you are using the pressurised basket that came with the Classic? If so, that's probably why you're getting away with using the blade grinder and pre-ground coffee. Others will say the same but if you really want to experience decent coffee you are going to need a half decent burr grinder. Then you can get an unpressurised basket and start your journey proper. Please have a look at this thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2956-Grinder-Prices

Well worth keeping you eye on the "For Sale" thread too. Grinders are generally very reliable and make a sensible used purchase.


----------



## jimgrant (Apr 15, 2010)

This sounds very familier , I bought a classic about 5 years ago and have loved my journey into the world that is coffee. I then bought an anfim grinder second hand for 185 and was best purchase. I find the beans available online are great value and would recommend hasbean.co.uk so much. I also think that trying other brewing methods will help as not all coffee will taste great as espresso,aeropress,v60 kemex are some that will give amazing coffee, just keep going and learning more and I'm sure you will enjoy as much as many do, it's a great time to explore this industry.


----------

